# 2/18/2011 killington



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone going to be at the Institution?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2011)

Come on guys. Can't let yet another Sundown meet-up lead the pack.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Come on guys. Can't let yet another Sundown meet-up lead the pack.



do you usually ski fridays?  if so, i'm gonna catch a cold soon and be up.  havent hit k this year since you had to use the stairway.


----------



## frankm938 (Feb 14, 2011)

2knees said:


> do you usually ski fridays?  if so, i'm gonna catch a cold soon and be up.  havent hit k this year since you had to use the stairway.



bad timing dude!  killington has been great all season but with the warm temps on friday (and maybe some rain) followed by cold temps on sat, this wknd could be shitty.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> bad timing dude!  killington has been great all season but with the warm temps on friday (and maybe some rain) followed by cold temps on sat, this wknd could be shitty.



no kidding.  i wasnt thinking about this friday or weekend for that matter but down the road.  going to nh with the family for this weekend.  may not even bother skiing though if it turns out as bad as it is being predicted.  highs in the upper 40's with some rain and then in the teens for the weekend.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2011)

2knees said:


> no kidding.  i wasnt thinking about this friday or weekend for that matter but down the road.  going to nh with the family for this weekend.  may not even bother skiing though if it turns out as bad as it is being predicted.  highs in the upper 40's with some rain and then in the teens for the weekend.



I'll be hitting Ragged Saturday and don't have high hopes.  Prolly just a couple of hours of exercise on rock hard groomers.  I bet Friday will actually be pretty good if it gets as warm as they say it well.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll be hitting Ragged Saturday and don't have high hopes.  Prolly just a couple of hours of exercise on rock hard groomers.  I bet Friday will actually be pretty good if it gets as warm as they say it well.



i wish we were going up friday to sunday instead of sat to monday.  i would definitely ski in the rain to take advantage of the soft snow.  If we head out on saturday, it will be ragged since the kids want to ski there again.  I'll give you a call friday night.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2011)

She's a friend of yours?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 16, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> She's a friend of yours?



yup.  why do you ask?


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> yup.  why do you ask?



normally people don't just post up random pics like that...


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> normally people don't just post up random pics like that...



Dis does


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> Dis does



wasn't aware this was dis...

carry on...


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 16, 2011)

dmc said:


> Dis does



Did.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 17, 2011)




----------

